# Removing Hard Water Spots From Outboard



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

CLR then wax?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

By cleaning and wax, does that include compound and polish?

Be sure to dry the area once you are done washing.

If you want to get crazy, buy a deionized water system to prevent water spots all together.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

After each cleaning, I spray WD40 on a cleaning cloth and wipe the entire unit. No problem with water spots thereafter


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Spots are a problem any place that you have hard water. Vinegar will clean them off, but don't leave it sitting too long. If you want to keep the spots from coming back, dry your motor with a synthetic chamois or cotton towel before the water has a chance to evaporate.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Heres my solution. Just did it yesterday so it works. 3:1:1 Vinegar, hydrogen peroxide, and dawn. Its less than 1 on the hydrogen peroxide. Put it in a spray bottle. spray it over the spots. Wait an hour. Rinse with hose. Dry with towel. Heres what mine looks like today. Shes got the mercury shine back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go fishing and get it wet, it will look shiny.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

After that chemical cleaning... make sure to wax that nice shiny surface to protect it... The only problem with cleaning off water spots is you're also removing the wax that's there... 
No need to get crazy with the wax - any soft wax will do since all you're trying to do is protect the paint on that motor...


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

This has worked well for me on that problem.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've used straight white vinegar on my engine and poling platform with good results. Wet rag, rub it on and let it sit for a few minutes and then wash as normal. A chamois afterwards will help, too, as others have mentioned. And on a tip from another forum, I now add a healthy splash of vinegar to my wash bucket each time and the problem hasn't come back.


----------

